# Arbor Cypress vs Genesis X?



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

I picked up an Arbor A-Frame 158 and Ride Insano size 9 boots from last year on sale for freeriding.

Debating Arbor Cypress or Burton Genesis X as bindings for the board.

Any one have experience with either?

Ps. Since I'm a size 9 boot would I go for the S/M or the M/L Cypress since they both overlap on the size 9?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Cypress will feel a little softer underfoot, but that also means will offer a smoother ride. So it just depends on what you're after, both will work on the A-Frame, the Genesis X a little more powerful underfoot, the Cypress a little smoother.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank-you! I'm leaning towards the Cypress as it might be nicer on the knees.

Do you have any opinion on size since I'm on border line for the S/M and the M/L? What's worse being the max size boot or the smallest size boot for a binding? I've never had this problem before as my size 9's usually fit mediums perfectly.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would probably do the M/L. I almost fit a M/L with an 8.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wren said:


> Thank-you! I'm leaning towards the Cypress as it might be nicer on the knees.
> 
> Do you have any opinion on size since I'm on border line for the S/M and the M/L? What's worse being the max size boot or the smallest size boot for a binding? I've never had this problem before as my size 9's usually fit mediums perfectly.


Hi Wren,

What boot are you wearing? You want to line it up accurately with this binding so that the toe ramp feels right underfoot. The S/M is on the small (and narrow) side so for overlaps we have been suggesting the larger of the two sizes.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi as I mentioned I have ride Insano size 9 boots.

Do you think it would be an issue with the size s/m?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wren said:


> Hi as I mentioned I have ride Insano size 9 boots.
> 
> Do you think it would be an issue with the size s/m?


Hi Wren,

Yes. 9 is an overlap size and I would suggest M/L.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Hmmmm, Arbor said that most people prefer going the smaller route as it is lighter and snugger response.

Now I'm confused...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wren said:


> Hmmmm, Arbor said that most people prefer going the smaller route as it is lighter and snugger response.
> 
> Now I'm confused...


We have tested the actual bindings that we have in house with a variety of boots. I would highly recommend M/L for 9.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Crap... I spazzed and ordered the smalls last night not wanting to miss a sale. I spoke with the sales guy and he said if it doesn't fit I can send them back...

How tight do you think they will be? Snug as NOW Skate tech 1.0?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What year are your Insanos?


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

My Insano's are 2016.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you'll be good, they got pretty low profile last year with the new construction.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wren said:


> Crap... I spazzed and ordered the smalls last night not wanting to miss a sale. I spoke with the sales guy and he said if it doesn't fit I can send them back...
> 
> How tight do you think they will be? Snug as NOW Skate tech 1.0?


The issue we were running into was comfort. Even maxed out the smaller binding wasn't lining up well with size 9 (27 cm) feet in terms of foot structure in relation to ramps etc. That, however, may vary a bit for your boots and your actual foot size. What is your barefoot measurement?


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

With a ruler from heel to tip of big toe looks like ~27cm.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wren said:


> With a ruler from heel to tip of big toe looks like ~27cm.


Perfect. 27 is indeed size 9 in snowboard boots. 

This is the best way to measure if you want further confirmation:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Well Wired sport you are correct. I had to go with the M/L Cypress bindings. :embarrased1:

Although the size 9 Insano's fit in the S/M binding for the most part; I could not get the toe strap on with out it looking and feeling awkward.

With the M/L it fits with no problems.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I managed to ride the Arbor Cypress a few times and so far am impressed with them.

They are comfortable and give a smooth ride that is very supportive. They lock you in but have this energetic springy feel. So in situations that are ruff/hard and you think they are going to bite you they just dampen the hit and spring you out. They have a nice flex under foot. The response solid and smooth in all directions.

It is tricky comparing them to my NOW Pilots. The Cypress achieve similar transfer and dampen affect but do so in all directions. However the pilots noticably had more power on edge to the camber points with a relentless dampness heel to toe. Though when the snow became rowdy the Cypress felt better dampness tip to tail and was more comfortable with the nose of the board smashing into the snow. The Pilots feel less supportive and sharper tip to tail.

The straps are great and conform to the boot perfectly. The ratchets though not smooth work fine. The high back really cradles the whole fucking boot in a nice comfy way that gives good response with zero bite.

Overall I recommend them and worked perfectly with the arbor a frame which is also a responsive, springy smooth ride.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

wren said:


> Thank-you! I'm leaning towards the Cypress as it might be nicer on the knees.
> 
> Do you have any opinion on size since I'm on border line for the S/M and the M/L? What's worse being the max size boot or the smallest size boot for a binding? I've never had this problem before as my size 9's usually fit mediums perfectly.


my opinion is that rather than being stuck in an overlap size for a binding, find a different binding.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Did you read the rest of the thread? The M/L fit fine and are comfortable... Derp.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> my opinion is that rather than being stuck in an overlap size for a binding, find a different binding.


Very constructive given he's already purchased the bindings, ridden them, and given a favourable review...
@wren, you tried the pilots on your A-frame and found them responsive enough on a stiff full camber deck?


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

I ride the pilots with hard bushings on the outside and soft on the inside. I found it gives immediate response with a smooth finish that amplifies and transfers all response to the camber points. So much so that it there is response to spare. The pilots set up like that turn my 156 yes standard (modern camber with carbon power drive core) and my 158 Arbor A-Frame like a boss.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Very constructive given he's already purchased the bindings, ridden them, and given a favourable review...
> 
> @wren, you tried the pilots on your A-frame and found them responsive enough on a stiff full camber deck?


Hey i never said i read the post haha.


----------

